# 51 panther



## Ernest Varney (Feb 1, 2020)

Almost done then im gonna ride


----------



## Mark Johnston (Feb 1, 2020)

Nice! My friend asked me to build him one with the same basic theme last year. You and him have similar tastes.


----------



## Ernest Varney (Feb 1, 2020)

Thats awsome got some little stuff to do but ill take my time with that, just wanna ride, i wanna decal and stripe my chaingaurd too thats about it really oh and fix my kick stand its bent and my crank hits it, so gonna take it out and straighten it out as much as i can


----------



## Ernest Varney (Feb 1, 2020)

That paint is sweet looking


----------



## Mark Johnston (Feb 1, 2020)

I used 1/8” wide pinstripe tape to do the chainguard if that helps you. I just cut the back ends to a point & used small pointed pieces for the “hockey stick” looking bends at the front.


----------



## Ernest Varney (Feb 1, 2020)

Thats a great idea then i cud clear it so the tape dont peel off


----------



## Mark Johnston (Feb 1, 2020)

3m tape won’t come off without taking the paint underneath with it.


----------



## Ernest Varney (Feb 1, 2020)

Oh really so its just trim tape huh? Im gonna check out some colors on line


----------



## Mark Johnston (Feb 1, 2020)

Yes, 3m brand is what I prefer. Comes in many colors, widths, numbers of stripes, and even combinations.


----------



## Ernest Varney (Feb 1, 2020)

Cool thanks


----------



## Mark Johnston (Feb 1, 2020)

Another one I did for my sons girlfriends ‘41 with the same tape.


----------



## Mark Johnston (Feb 1, 2020)

The gold double stripes on this bike are 3m also.


----------



## Ernest Varney (Feb 1, 2020)

Thats nice,  i hope mine comes out as nice, any tips


----------



## Ernest Varney (Feb 1, 2020)

Man those stripes are perfect, again i hope mine comes out as good


----------



## Mark Johnston (Feb 1, 2020)

Gently pull the tape straight for the straight lines, pull & follow with a thumb or finger for the curves. For your guard it’s all straight lines, pull the horizontal lines straight, trim the ends with an exacto blade to length/shape, cut the points for the little “hockey stick” pieces, lay them where you want, then trim even with the top of the horizontal stripes.
Hope this helps.
Closeup of the tips on my Hornet chainguard done the same way.


----------



## Ernest Varney (Feb 1, 2020)

Sweet,  thanks man thats a big help.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 2, 2020)

Very nice project. I like the colors. 
Hammerhead


----------



## Ernest Varney (Feb 2, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## Boris (Feb 21, 2020)

Great thread you had going here until Hammerhead and me had to butt in.


----------



## Ernest Varney (Feb 21, 2020)

Na its cool i enjoy the conversation good or bad


----------



## Ernest Varney (Mar 8, 2020)

Did the chaingaurd wat do you think Mark Johnson


----------



## Mark Johnston (Mar 15, 2020)

Ernest Varney said:


> Did the chaingaurd wat do you think Mark JohnsonView attachment 1153008
> 
> View attachment 1153008



It looks good, but I misspoke above, I used 1/16” wide tape. Sorry for the mistake.


----------



## Ernest Varney (Mar 15, 2020)

Ya i kinda figured that after looking at it after it was finnished just hope it dont take the paint wen i peel


----------



## Sven (Mar 15, 2020)

Wow, what a superb job


----------



## Ernest Varney (Mar 15, 2020)

Thank you but its 1/8 inch gotta take it off and use 1/16th inch i just hope it dont peel my paint


----------



## Mark Johnston (Mar 15, 2020)

Ernest Varney said:


> Thank you but its 1/8 inch gotta take it off and use 1/16th inch i just hope it dont peel my paint



Sorry man, totally my fault, I used 1/8” on these two, and misspoke in that post. Unfortunately it will most likely pull the paint.


----------



## Ernest Varney (Mar 15, 2020)

Awww fudge man that sucks well i guess while my seat is getting done i can scuff it, tape it off, and rehit it with the gloss black again lay the 1/16th inch and clear it again, its gonna take 2 to 3 weeks for my seat to get done so i got time i guess.


----------



## Mark Johnston (Mar 15, 2020)

Ernest Varney said:


> Awww !^@# man that sucks well i guess while my seat is getting done i can scuff it, tape it off, and rehit it with the gloss black again lay the 1/16th inch and clear it again, its gonna take 2 to 3 weeks for my seat to get done so i got time i guess.



Sorry.


----------



## Ernest Varney (Mar 15, 2020)

Na its all good .


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 15, 2020)

Use a heat gun on low, then start to lift an end. Once you can get a good grip on it lay it back flat against the surface and slowly pull it back. This will help keeping the tape from lifting the paint like an upward force would do. On occasion I would also spray some WD-40 on the tape while heating and pulling.


----------



## Ernest Varney (Mar 15, 2020)

Ok thanks but honestly the black is a little fudgeed up anyway so i shud just redo it anyway not a big deal, but thank you


----------

